# BOI-business on line, difficult to use & outdated ?



## 8till8 (21 Oct 2009)

Does anyone else share the same opinion of Business on Line (Bank of Ireland)?
I find its overly complicated, with too many dropdown menu's and impossible to understand (despite training and instruction manual). Its also useless for multi-company transactions and multiple transactions (it will only allow ten payments to be authorised at a time)


----------



## euroDilbert (21 Oct 2009)

8till8 said:


> Does anyone else share the same opinion of Business on Line (Bank of Ireland)?
> I find its overly complicated, with too many dropdown menu's and impossible to understand (despite training and instruction manual). Its also useless for multi-company transactions and multiple transactions (it will only allow ten payments to be authorised at a time)



I completely agree.
Apart from those things, it is limited in the browsers it will work with , and insists on only using a small part of the screen.

My guess is that it is an old 70/80's style character-based application which was converted in _very_ basic way to work on the internet. It's about 10-20 years out of date in it's function and design.


----------



## Towger (21 Oct 2009)

No point in complaining them, they did not take it well when I pointed out basic faults on their 'new' the personal banking system. Basic things like dates and numerics  being formatted differently on different screens etc.


----------



## greentree (21 Oct 2009)

I haven't used their business online system but do use their personal banking which I find to be very backward and user unfriendly compared to the other main banks here.

Pedantic, but a simple example which illustrates their mindset, the link on main page is to 'Your accounts'.

Should be 'My Accounts', as I am the one logged in!!


----------



## billythefish (21 Oct 2009)

I use BoL. I manage four accounts on it and only process one or two payments at a time. For my demands, I'm actually very happy with it. My only problem is the red tape and hassle involved in getting it set up and adding new accounts to the profile. It's always a heartbreaker....


----------



## hikicker (21 Oct 2009)

totally agree, I found it very user unfriendly and actually got locked out because seemingly i was supposed to change my password every 3 months! Switched to AIB which is excellent (as long as you don't lose your digipass!)


----------



## Gervan (21 Oct 2009)

I agree BOI-online is impossible to use. Even though it was free with a new business set-up, we had to give up using it; too much swearing. We have used the AIB personal banking for years, and I have several other online banking systems, with which I am happy, so I don't think I am the one at fault.


----------



## lozza (21 Oct 2009)

This is so true I find it takes a long time to do basic transactions. that said i don't use it every day but when i do I also have to refer back to my instructions for setting up third parties etc!!

Anyone else find it takes about 3 days for realex payments to appear in your BOI account??  Maybe its a realex thing but they say it goes over nightly??


----------



## Brendan Burgess (21 Oct 2009)

Interesting. I switched from Bank of Ireland years ago - as soon as AIB introduced a functioning online system. Bank of Ireland's was impossible to use then. 

AIB's was very good initially, but it got worse when it introduced digipass. The digipass switches itself off after 60 seconds which means you have to keep turning it back on and entering your code again. There are a lot of stupid features e.g. entering a date, you have to tab between fields instead of it knowing you have put in the day and are about to enter the month.  I sent them a list of these irritants but they did nothing about them. EMTS does't work in Firefox.


----------



## MOB (21 Oct 2009)

I use BOI online banking for my firm.   It is perfectly adequate for my needs - though I suppose I have a relatively small number of transactions ( perhaps 20-30 per week).  

My main reason for sticking with it is that they are the biggest bank - at least for solicitors;  Rightly or wrongly, it does seem that a BOI-to-BOI fund transfer goes through quite quickly, whereas a transfer from one bank to another seems to get delayed in the ether rather more often than I would like ( it can be very irritating to have temporarily-homeless clients waiting to move in to their new house while the bank blandly reassures you that the payment which you sent to the vendor's solicitors is 'at the money desk'.  The transfers often only show up late in the day, even if authorised the day before.  I really wish I had a money desk........)

I use NIB for my personal banking.  Their online banking platform is very clearly superior. I would probably switch my business banking to this if I was sure that the 'same day credit' thing was definitely not going to be a problem.


----------



## sartay (22 Oct 2009)

Brendan said:


> Interesting. I switched from Bank of Ireland years ago - as soon as AIB introduced a functioning online system. Bank of Ireland's was impossible to use then.
> 
> AIB's was very good initially, but it got worse when it introduced digipass. The digipass switches itself off after 60 seconds which means you have to keep turning it back on and entering your code again. There are a lot of stupid features e.g. entering a date, you have to tab between fields instead of it knowing you have put in the day and are about to enter the month. I sent them a list of these irritants but they did nothing about them. EMTS does't work in Firefox.


 
+ 1 ! That digipass is totally annoying, as is the Firefox issue.


----------



## ohtwo (23 Oct 2009)

out of the 50+ drop down menu items, I only use about 4 regulalry. I find it unnecessarily overcomplicated and very outdated.

Can anyone share their experiences with AIBs version?

I'm considering changing business accounts as I find some of the staff in the BOI branch extremely rude whenever I go in to lodge cash. They come across as a very disgruntled bunch who appear annoyed at the inconvenience of a customer coming up to them with notes and/or coins!


----------

